# Fly fishing the Grand Canyon????



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Is fishing there any good? What should I look to catch? How big of a rod the smallest I have is a 5wt.
Thanks, Redfish


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

I haven't been there, but understand that the upper stretch has clear water and some monster trout. Big water, though.


----------



## vasculardude (Aug 3, 2011)

The area called Glen Canyon is spectacular. Fairly easy to catch rainbows. 5wt is fine. Check out Lee's Ferry Anglers. Been there forever and very good guided. I have been 3x to the area.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

take and post a bunch of pictures, even if you don't catch anything.

please and thank you.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm thinking this could become a very cool thread.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 9, 2015)

I've guided two private river trips down the grand and the fishing from lee's ferry to the confluence with the little colorado is excellent - after that, its done. The little colorado pumps so much silt into the river that it goes from emerald green to chocolate milk almost instantly. 

I've never been upstream from lee's ferry, but hear the fishing is great all the way to glenn canyon dam. You should be more than fine with a 5wt.


----------

